# My new bike is here!!!! 2020 Liv Intrigue Advanced 1



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

Eeeeee!!! My new bike is here! It is so amazing and even more beautiful than I hoped it would be. I love that from afar it just looks black and isn't really that flashy, but up close it is WOW!!! The oil slick DMR Vault pedals just take it to the next level too!

This bike is absolutely amazing. I can't even explain the how or the why, but it feels almost effortless to ride. Sitting on it, it feels very similar to my 2015 Liv Lust, but it has that "more" I was looking for. Not only does it have the "more" that I was looking for in the suspension that soaks up all of the trail chatter and effortlessly coasts over rocks and roots, but surprisingly it has so much more get up and go as well. There is so much more output from this bike with the same input (effort on my part) on my old bike. I really could not be happier. This bike just feels so much more capable and confidence inspiring.


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

That bike looks awesome! I hope you enjoy it 

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Love that oil slick look.  nice bike. You gotta go get it dirty.


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Super jealous. Keep us informed on how it does for you.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I love my new Intrigue. I' have last years model and the geometry is really sweet.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

mLeier said:


> Eeeeee!!! ...


:arf:

That about sums it up! :thumbsup: :rockon:

-F


----------



## StinaBikes (Jul 25, 2019)

That is beautiful! Congrats, and happy New Bike Day! Enjoy her )


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice! Congrats!!


----------



## Khiori (Aug 16, 2014)

Congrats! Many happy trails to you!


----------



## TermiLVR7 (May 17, 2017)

What size did you get and how tall are you? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

I’m 5’2” with shoes on. I went with the size small. I didn’t have any luck finding an XS to demo and that’s the size I should be on based on Liv’s recommendations. I am glad I went with a small anyway though. It feels like it fits me perfectly.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

Does anyone know if a water bottle (any size) will fit in the triangle of an XS Pique or Intrigue? I have used relocater kits like problem solvers has to move the mount a few inches down if needed.

Wife is 4'10"


----------

